# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Faqe dyqanesh për rroba në internet

## blue_crystal

a mund te me ndihmoje dikush me ndonje adrese siti interneti ku shiten veshje e aksesore online por qe jo nga ato te shtrenjtat fare ku kushton nje bluze 500 euro dhe qe kane ndonje mundesi per te mberritur ne Shqiperi. Faleminderit paraprakisht!

----------


## bacchus

ne fakt ndonje faqe per te blere ndonje rrobe te markes benneton, sisley apo Zara so ishte keq

----------


## blue_crystal

ne fakt ketu ne Tirane jane gjoja ca dyqane qe mbajne rroba "Zara" por te them te drejten s'me ngjajne dhe aq shume me ato Zara te vertetat qe shiten ne vende te tjera. Ketu jane ca rroba qe thuhet se jane Zara por s'jane te ndonje cilesie kush e di se cfare por kushtojne sh shtrenjte ndersa ne Greqi jane ndryshe fare, kushtojne shtrenjte por me raste ka ulje dhe jane fantastike

----------


## Leila

www.anthropologie.com
www.neimanmarcus.com
www.oldnavy.com
www.gap.com
www.victoriassecret.com
www.nordstrom.com
www.ae.com
www.aeropostale.com
www.forever21.com

All ranges of all styles and prices te kam dhene me larte. Tek Zara nuk blen dot gje online, mgjs I haven't tried se frekuentoj dyqanin. Ka store locator sic ka H&M apo United Colors of Benneton, mgjs per kete te fundit dhe Sisley me mire m'i blejne kusherirat kur vejne per pushime ne Itali (s'ka Sisley tek zona ku banoj... which should be its first indicator of it being hicksville). Te forever21 gjithnje vete per pantallona serioze qe me duhen per pune se kam naze per prerjet e pantallonave dhe forever21 i ben tamam si per mua (varet c'lloj trupi ke). Edhe aty ku i gjej sic i dua, prap duhet te vete te rrobaqepsi qe te mi shkurtoje pak. Nqs ke te njohur ne nje shtet tjeter te Europes apo edhe ne Amerike, urdheroji ne adresen e tyre qe te ti dergojne ty. Ashtu e bejne te mijte ne Shqiperi.

----------


## My_Soul

Une kam blere gjithsej tre here online. Dy heret e para malli ka qene me te vertete i mire. Heren e trete nuk ishte e njejta gje qe porosita. 

Si perfundim nuk blej me, lol.

----------


## blue_crystal

Ti ke blere nga Shqiperia apo diku jashte? Dhe cfare nuk shkonte heren e trete tek ajo qe bleve?

----------


## benseven11

> ne fakt ketu ne Tirane jane gjoja ca dyqane qe mbajne rroba "Zara" por te them te drejten s'me ngjajne dhe aq shume me ato Zara te vertetat qe shiten ne vende te tjera. Ketu jane ca rroba qe thuhet se jane Zara por s'jane te ndonje cilesie kush e di se cfare por kushtojne sh shtrenjte ndersa ne Greqi jane ndryshe fare, kushtojne shtrenjte por me raste ka ulje dhe jane fantastike


Cfare sben vaki,jane rroba xhinse qe shiten me logon Levi dhe sjane Levi origjinale.Tregu gri,knock-off,imitacione.Varet se nga importohet.Edhe kur vijne nga Kina me dyshim eshte.Kompanite e rrobave atleteve kane fabrikat e tyre ne kine europe dhe amerike latine.Por krahas ketyre kompanive legjitime ka edhe kompani qe vjedhin,imitojne riprodhojne te njejtin produkt qe eshte i ngjashem me origjinalin por jo si ai.Nqs do origjinale kerko neper dyqanet si JCpenny Nordstrom Gap old Navy.Te faqet e dyqaneve shiko per linksat si discount,rebate,clearance. per ti blere me cmim te arsyshem,pasi cmimet jane shtrenjte.Ka pas raste te denoncuara per kopjime nga kompani kineze te disa modeleve pjatash,qe shiteshin si prodhim  origjinal kinez,kur ne fakt keto modele pjatash ishin kopjuar nga nje firme francese.Edhe nje rast tjeter i denoncuar per qelqurina kineze te kopjuara si modele nga modelet origjinale bohemia ceke.

----------


## My_Soul

> Ti ke blere nga Shqiperia apo diku jashte? Dhe cfare nuk shkonte heren e trete tek ajo qe bleve?


Nga USA. Porosita nje cante (cmimin nuk ta them, lol se edhe vete u bera pishman, por qe vone) por nuk ishte cilesia qe reklamohej. Keshtu qe e ktheva.

----------


## benseven11

Fotoshopi ben mrekullira.Ta llustrojne dhe zbukurojne e imazhin e rrobave/canta atlete.kepuce qe te prishin mendjen ti blesh.Reklama ne faqet e dyqaneve eshte pak a shume si reklamat e rrobave ne revista,kane shume shkelqim lluster,intensitet ngjyre dhe duken me bukur po ti krahasosh me te njejtin mall ne dyqan.Ja vlen te blesh ndonje gje qe e ke pare ne pazar dhe e gjen ne internet me cmim me te lire.

----------


## alDI

Harrojeni se ska shites qe poston mallin ne shqiperi, Shqiperia eshte ne listen e zeze me shum vende tjera qe askun nuk pranon te postoj mallin e blere.
Per tu bind mjafton te provoni ne ebay.com dhe do shifni reagimin sa ti thoni jam ne shqiperi.
Dhe tjetra mos harroni se me credit cartat e shqiperis nuk blen dot online akoma sepse nuk njifen nga world merchants.

----------


## bacchus

> Harrojeni se ska shites qe poston mallin ne shqiperi, Shqiperia eshte ne listen e zeze me shum vende tjera qe askun nuk pranon te postoj mallin e blere.
> Per tu bind mjafton te provoni ne ebay.com dhe do shifni reagimin sa ti thoni jam ne shqiperi.
> Dhe tjetra mos harroni se me credit cartat e shqiperis nuk blen dot online akoma sepse nuk njifen nga world merchants.


Shoku me vejen keq te te zhgenjej po asnje nga ato qe the ti nuk qendron. shkurt ja ke fut kot plako.

Une vete kam bere lloj lloj pagesash me karte krediti (te leshuar nga banke shqipater) online  dhe ska pas asnje lloj problemi. po ashtu nje shpqja ime dhe shum te tjera kane blere sa jane lodh rroba online me karte krediti.

une kam dash me ble ndonje gje tek benneton apo sisley po mesa kam pare nga faqet zyrtare te benneton nuk shesin online.

edhe mos ja fut si kau peles (kete te fundit sta perkthej dot ne anglisht..sorry  :i ngrysur:  )

----------


## blue_crystal

edhe une njoh plot njerez qe kane blere me karta krediti nga Shqiperia dhe madje tek ebay por ato qe njoh une zakonisht kane blere  ipod-e, disqe e kshu gjerash elektronike dhe u kane ardhur. Por tek rrobat eshte me problem se atyre tetave te postes pergjithesisht u pelqen t'i hapin nganjehere pakot, sidomos nese behet fjale per "veshmbathje :buzeqeshje: ".  Por edhe ato sitet qe kane rroba te lezecme dhe te lira s'para bejne dergesa jashte SHBA-se. Mua do me interesonte qe te blija vazhdimisht gjera te tilla pasi s'behet fjale vetem per nje rast, se ja njehere mund te porosisesh nje te aferm jashte por nje here mund ta besh nje gje te tille se s'i bezdis dot robt gjithnje. Old Navy psh ka rroba me verte sh te lezecme dhe sh te lira por s'ben dergesa jashte SHBA-se. Megjithese me pelqen te blej gjera te vecanta online prape kjo pune e mberritjes ketu eshte pak si tip llotarie, ka raste qe vijne por ka raste qe s'vijne, si te qelloje.

----------

